# Vectra 3D Flea & Tick Control



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

We just got a new Beagle puppy. It has been about 10 years since I last had a dog (also a Beagle). When we took him for his first vet exam, the vet told us about Vectra 3D for flea & tick control. I thought I'd try it the next day. When the first drop touched my dog's skin, he screamed like he was being branded with a hot iron ! I couldn't see any redness or anything else at the spot. I thought maybe he thought he was getting another shot (he didn't like that at the vet the day before). I finished applying the Vectra in another spot after he calmed down. He didn't cry that time. I have not noticed anything bad with his skin since (2 days now)....no redness, no sensisitivity, no scratching. But that awful crying has me thinking I'll try Frontline Plus next month just in case. I am pretty sure it was Frontline we used years ago with our other dog. Has anybody else experienced anything similar to this with Vectra 3D....or Frontline Plus for that matter ?


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Beagle puppies are very vocal. Could it have just been the wetness that he was first objecting too? Try dropping a spot of water in the same spot and see if he reacts the same way. I've seen puppies squeal just having the spot of alchohol put on them before you give them a vaccine, or just dropping some water on them before the bath starts. Maybe he is just a very vocal little guy. Hopefully that is the case and the Vectra had nothing to do with it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

awww poor pup!:frown: I use Vectra 3D on all my dogs (its on other links here also~ flea and tick prevention) and I have an older beagle who will be 11 in June and I have had no problems with vectra 3D on him but then he is older. Being a puppy maybe he was scared or just did not like the feel of the vectra it has to me a feel of greasyness! I though have not used it when they were puppies, so I hope that it was just something that he didn't like. But as for my dogs I have been using this product for around two years with no adverse reactions at all. I only do this in like spring and fall so a 6 month supply lasts me a long time for the 4 dogs!
Don't you just love that beagle howl! :smile:


----------



## alzo (Apr 4, 2010)

I don't know. He was fine, we were parting his fur to get a bit of a line of skin to apply the Vectra 3D, and as soon as the liquid touched him he freaked. It wasn't a howl. It was way worse than the loud cry he gave for his vaccines. It scared the #[email protected]! out of us.

He had just had a bath earlier that day and didn't react strangely to the water.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

My dog had almost the exact same reaction when she was a pup. Put Advantix K9 on her back and she screamed then started running round the house, tail down, snapping at her back. Watched her carefully afterwards and never noticed any adverse reactions so put it down to her either not liking the gel stuff sliding on her skin, or it must have felt hot to her or something. 
Must say though, that her reaction scared me enough to start researching the various flea controls, the chemicals they use and what effects those chemicals can have. Haven't used anything since.


----------

